# Stock stiffening.



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Anyone have experience stiffening a synthetic stock. Picked up a savage axis and the stock feels like it should say fisher price on the side of it. Just handling the gun you can see and feel the flex in it. Seen some videos about guys filling in parts of the forend with epoxy. Also though about bedding the action as well to get as much accuracy as possible out of this little thing. Will also be buying the mccarb trigger kit to lighten the weight on the ridiculously heavy trigger.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Buy a Boyd's stock.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Asked about guys with experience stiffening a stock not dumping more money on another stock. Unless you want to throw me on your Christmas list I'd be good with that


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Well, you did buy a Savage Axis which is pretty much the Fisher Price of gun stocks so I’m a bit surprised that you seem surprised. Seems like ya13ya03 understood that point and you basically flipped him the bird for suggesting an economical yet quality alternative to putting a bandage on your floppy wound, that wasn’t too nice. That said, you can certainly tighten these types of stocks up with inexpensive epoxies and a little time. I am somewhat familiar with the practice and listened to what others have said that have done this with poly frames. While the forearm can certainly be stiffened, I personally have a bit of doubt with bedding the action on a stock made of these light weight materials because the pillars you might use are only as strong as the material that holds them in place. I don’t have too much confidence in the lower end poly stock materials and I don’t know that there is much room in these type of streamlined frames to reinforce the action area of the stock itself. Because of that I stay away from them and have not attempted to stiffen one myself but if I were to try one I would search and see if Larry Potterfield has any videos on the process. It is not a complicated process but his videos on just about anything Gunsmith related are generally pretty solid, easy to follow, and his methods well proven. Good luck with the project, would be interested to hear how satisfied you are with the results. Boyd’s does make a pretty solid frame for a pretty reasonable price if the attempt falls short of expectations.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Viagra?


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> Asked about guys with experience stiffening a stock not dumping more money on another stock. Unless you want to throw me on your Christmas list I'd be good with that


Sorry bud. Just telling my experience. I've bought several "fisher price" stocked guns just to put a Boyd's on them. There's not much your going to do to a junk stock but waste time and money. For $200 to have a solid foundation to bed to is worth it to me. That would probably be better than a trigger job. Good luck with your "fisher price" build. Let us know how it goes. Also I have enough people on my Christmas list already.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

....


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Guys I agree these stocks are known for being basically junk but the gun was to good of a deal to pass up. That being said I don't have the extra couple hundred laying around to buy a stock for what I paid for the gun right now. That's why I asked about experience with improving a flimsy stock not a bolt on replacement


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’m contemplating filling the butt end of the stock on a Ruger and Savage rifle with epoxy or silicone to make it quieter. Those light weight hollow stocks are noisy. I think that silicone might work Ok. Both rifles shoot great, so even though the fore arm is flimsy I’m not too worried about stiffening it. Savage rifles have had flimsy synthetic stocks for a long time, but they always shoot well.


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

I've seen where people routed out a channel forward of the recoil lug and epoxied a piece of aluminum rod to tighten up the forend


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

After doing some research I will be filling the forend and grip with rockite and then fill the buttstock with spray foam to deaden the hollowness and then bed the action to remove any play.


----------

